# Goggle scratch repair



## arsenic0

Nope, just take better care of them and keep them in the goggle bag if not using.

You should be ok as long as they dont hamper your vision..just dont go rubbing the insides and wipe off all the manufacturer anti-fog..then your lens is crap...


----------



## PaoloSmythe

replacement lenses, unless your goggs are so old that they dont make compatible ones anymore?


----------



## orlandowdwcraze

arsenic0 said:


> You should be ok as long as they dont hamper your vision..just dont go rubbing the insides and wipe off all the manufacturer anti-fog..then your lens is crap...


I honestly think there not too bad. I put them on and I can see clearily but you can also see the scratches pretty well to. I guess i'll just have to take them with me and see if they really hinder my vision.


----------



## arsenic0

Chances are you wont notice the scratches unless they are big enough to trap snow in which case your really need new lenses..or you are focusing your eyes on the inside of your goggles...

99% of the time you'll be looking through your goggles not at the insides of them and hardly notice it..


----------



## orlandowdwcraze

Yeah i'm gonna roll with my old scott goggles. They are scratched up but like you said I'm looking through them so it prolly won't hinder my vision. If it does i'll pick some up at the ski lodge. Plus if they are usable i'll save some money from buying a new pair. I am getting my wife some from tj max or marshall though


----------



## Ski

*How to remove Scratches from Snowboard goggles !*

Hey Bros ! 
There is a solution for this problem. I just saved and Oakley Iridium lens and it took only about 5 min to do it. 

I scratched the inside of my goggles after eating it, and wiping the snow off with my shirt. I know never do that ! I learned it the hard way. 

Follow the link to this guys youtube channel and check it out. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBrAAl16Aoc

I followed the instructions and it worked perfectly. You can check out the images of my before and after work. 

If you have any questions just hit me up.


----------



## theprocess

For fine scratches I've buffed them out with Brasso with success. I wouldnt try this on a coated lens (i.e. iridium/mirror).

Brasso Multipurpouse Metal Polish, 8 oz - Walmart.com


----------



## Ski

I agree I tried it on the outside layer on a small area and it does buff the coating off. This only works on an uncoated inside lens.


----------



## CassMT

Plastic polish from Napa, its for headlight lenses. worked 90% for pretty bad scratches for me


----------

